# to get out of hand



## lapoliglota

sortir de la main? ou quelque chose de differente?


----------



## Cath.S.

Lapoliglota, il faudrait que tu donnes du contexte ou un exemple.


----------



## Gil

dérailler 
échapper au contrôle de...
Edit:  J'espère que ça conviendra un peu au contexte...


----------



## lapoliglota

hmmm....

i think the situation is getting out of hand


----------



## lapoliglota

par exemple, la situation est tres extreme et personne ne peut pas faire rien pour l'aider


----------



## Cath.S.

Je crois que la situation échappe à notre contrôle
Je crois que la situation part en vrille (plus familier)


----------



## Hyppolite

lapoliglota said:
			
		

> par exemple, la situation est tres extreme et personne ne peut pas faire rien pour l'aider


Correction : La situation se détériore, et personne ne peut faire quoique ce soit pour y remédier.
If you put two negations in a sentence, then the sentence is positive. It's like the maths rule.


----------



## Pink lady

Hi,

the most accurate expression in french I can think of is : prendre des proportions énormes (ie: cet évènement a pris des proportions énormes, this event got out of hand).  You can also say: hors proportions (ie: cet évènement est devenu hors proportions).


----------



## timpeac

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> Correction : La situation se détériore, et personne ne peut faire quoique ce soit pour y remédier.
> If you put two negations in a sentence, then the sentence is positive. It's like the maths rule.


Could you say "La situation se détériore, et personne ne peut rien faire pour y remédier" ?


----------



## 80s Queen

According to the Cambridge English/French dictionary, it's:

to get out of hand: échapper au contrôle;


----------



## Cath.S.

Pink lady said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> the most accurate expression in french I can think of is : prendre des proportions énormes (ie: cet évènement a pris des proportions énormes, this event got out of hand). You can also say: hors proportions (ie: cet évènement est devenu hors proportions).


 
Cet événement a pris des proportions énormes = that event has been blown (way) out of proportion


----------



## Hyppolite

timpeac said:
			
		

> Could you say "La situation se détériore, et personne ne peut rien faire pour y remédier" ?



You could, in spoken french. People would understand fine. And actually, a lot of people would say "rien" instead of "quoique ce soit". But, you can't really write it. It would be like saying "No one can do nothing about it". In spoken english, fine. But in writen english...eek !


----------



## lapoliglota

merci tout le monde!


----------



## lapoliglota

oh wait, i need it for spoken french. so, which of the given phrases would be used in an everyday situation to explain that something was blown out of proportion ou bien got out of hand?


----------



## timpeac

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> You could, in spoken french. People would understand fine. And actually, a lot of people would say "rien" instead of "quoique ce soit". But, you can't really write it. It would be like saying "No one can do nothing about it". In spoken english, fine. But in writen english...eek !


 
I didn't realise this was colloquial. For example - I can see why you corrected *la situation est tres extreme et personne ne peut pas faire rien pour l'aider *since you have the ne pas giving the negative then the following "rien" making it positive overall. But in this case surely it is just an example not of a double negative but of a single negative of the form "ne....rien personne" in the same way you would have "ne...plus rien" in "je n'y vois plus rien". Or not?


----------



## Hyppolite

egueule said:
			
		

> Je crois que la situation échappe à notre contrôle
> Je crois que la situation part en vrille (plus familier)


Egueule gave it to you. The first one being more formal than the second.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
To stick to the original expression (as usual)
"Nous n'avons plus la main sur la situation"
Hope it helps!


----------



## Hyppolite

timpeac said:
			
		

> I didn't realise this was colloquial. For example - I can see why you corrected *la situation est tres extreme et personne ne peut pas faire rien pour l'aider *since you have the ne pas giving the negative then the following "rien" making it positive overall. But in this case surely it is just an example not of a double negative but of a single negative of the form "ne....rien personne" in the same way you would have "ne...plus rien" in "je n'y vois plus rien". Or not?


Yeah, "ne plus rien" works. But the construction "personne ne...pas", that doesn't. I don't know why.
Je ne te vois plus = negative sentence
Je ne vois plus rien = negative + negative should result in a positive sentence. But somehow, it doesn't. Don't ask me why. "Ne plus rien" is just a given construction that is unquestionnably, and unexplicably positive.


----------



## timpeac

Hyppolite said:
			
		

> Yeah, "ne plus rien" works. But the construction "personne ne...pas", that doesn't. I don't know why.
> Je ne te vois plus = negative sentence
> Je ne vois plus rien = negative + negative should result in a positive sentence. But somehow, it doesn't. Don't ask me why. "Ne plus rien" is just a given construction that is unquestionnably, and unexplicably positive.


 
Hey, hyppolite - I think you misunderstood me - I know that "personne ne...pas" doesn't work - if you reread my post I'm saying I understand why you corrected lapoliglota on that.

I am questioning (and I do mean questioning, not saying you're wrong, but equally I have definitely seen it said often, and without obvious colloquial overtones) you saying that

*"La situation se détériore, et personne ne peut rien faire pour y remédier"*

is either colloquial or a double negative (note there is not a "pas" to be found in that sentence!!)

In my experience such a sentence is fine (which is why I'm interested to hear some may consider it colloquial). I'd be even more interested if someone thought it's wrong, too.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
"rien", "pas", "point" are not negative! it's "ne" that makes the negatisve form

"je ne vois rien" (rien = latin res, rei = thing) = je vois nullement, même pas une chose , not even one thing
"je ne vois pas" (pas = step) = je vois nullement , même à un pas (not even at one step)
"je ne vois point" = je vois nullement, même un point (not even a point)
Hope it helps


----------



## Cath.S.

Tim,
personne = negative 
ne = negative
peut
rien = negative
so _technically_ it is a double negative.
But we use it all the time.


----------



## timpeac

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> "rien", "pas", "point" are not negative! it's "ne" that makes the negatisve form
> 
> "je ne vois rien" (rien = latin res, rei = thing) = je vois nullement, même pas une chose , not even one thing
> "je ne vois pas" (pas = step) = je vois nullement , même à un pas (not even at one step)
> "je ne vois point" = je vois nullement, même un point (not even a point)
> Hope it helps


 
Oh come on Carnesecchi, I know what you mean - historically it is just the "ne" that is negative, but how can you claim with a straight face that the others are not negative today? "Qui est venu?" Personne ! - so someone came? Tu l'as fait ? Jamais ! Forever?


----------



## Cath.S.

CARNESECCHI said:
			
		

> Hello,
> "rien", "pas", "point" are not negative! it's "ne" that makes the negatisve form
> 
> "je ne vois rien" (rien = latin res, rei = thing) = je vois nullement, même pas une chose , not even one thing
> "je ne vois pas" (pas = step) = je vois nullement , même à un pas (not even at one step)
> "je ne vois point" = je vois nullement, même un point (not even a point)
> Hope it helps


Carnesecchi, la négation en français c'est_ ne... pas_ ou _ne ... point_ ou ne...rien *ensemble.*
Et _pas_ dénote la négation en réalité plus profondément que ne, puisqu'en langage populaire on dit _j'ai *pas* de chance_.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
again, and again!
"personne" = someone!
"qui est venu" ?
"personne (n'est venu)"
It's not because we shorten the sentence that the meaning changes!

I understand the change but when someone tells me that since "ne" is negative and "rien " is negative, why is the sentence still negative; I give the explanation!


----------



## Hyppolite

timpeac said:
			
		

> Hey, hyppolite - I think you misunderstood me - I know that "personne ne...pas" doesn't work - if you reread my post I'm saying I understand why you corrected lapoliglota on that.
> 
> I am questioning (and I do mean questioning, not saying you're wrong, but equally I have definitely seen it said often, and without obvious colloquial overtones) you saying that
> 
> *"La situation se détériore, et personne ne peut rien faire pour y remédier"*
> 
> is either colloquial or a double negative (note there is not a "pas" to be found in that sentence!!)
> 
> In my experience such a sentence is fine (which is why I'm interested to hear some may consider it colloquial). I'd be even more interested if someone thought it's wrong, too.



Sorry, I thought you were talking about "personne ne peut pas rien faire pour y remédier", which would not be colloquial, but just wrong.
Now "Personne ne peut rien faire pour y remédier", is probably commonly used. I know I wouldn't use it, but somebody else using it wouldn't make me gulp. So I guess, in a way, it can be considered informal rather than colloquial.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

egueule said:
			
		

> Tim,
> personne = negative
> ne = negative
> peut
> rien = negative
> so _technically_ it is a double negative.
> But we use it all the time.


 
C'était à la question précédent cette remarque cette question que je répondais!
Je sais bien que "pas" a pris le pas sur "ne" dans le langage courant, mais cette question appelle et appellera encore réponse!
Hope it helps!


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
Don't make a mistake! There is a missing "ne"
I repeat!
Qui est venu ?
Personne (n'est venu)

and if someone came, we answer
quelqu'un!

n'est venu is so obvious that we skip it, but it's still in our mind!!
Still hope it helps!


----------



## LV4-26

Marrant, j'ai toujours dit
_personne n'y peut rien changer_
avec la plus grande assurance.


----------



## timpeac

egueule said:
			
		

> Tim,
> personne = negative
> ne = negative
> peut
> rien = negative
> so _technically_ it is a double negative.
> But we use it all the time.


 
-1 x -1 x -1 = -1 = single negative.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,


			
				LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Marrant, j'ai toujours dit
> _personne n'y peut rien changer_
> avec la plus grande assurance.


Et c'est parfaitement correct!!! Il n'y a bien qu'une seule négation!
Hope it helps!


----------



## timpeac

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Marrant, j'ai toujours dit
> _personne n'y peut rien changer_
> avec la plus grande assurance.


 
LV4-26 - if you didn't exist on a planet far far away from here I would kiss you because that's what I have always thought!


----------



## timpeac

Et mes sanglots longs n'y pourront rien changer !


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> LV4-26 - if you didn't exist on a planet far far away from here I would kiss you because that's what I have always thought!


 Well, that's what you and I have always thought and that's what a lot of people have always thought and maybe we'll all be happy and....wrong together.



> Et c'est parfaitement correct!!! Il n'y a bien qu'une seule négation!


 Je ne sais pas s'il n'y en a qu'une mais ce dont je suis sûr c'est qu'il y en a exactement le même nomgre que dans
_personne ne peut rien faire pour y remédier_


----------



## LV4-26

timpeac said:
			
		

> Et mes sanglots longs n'y pourront rien changer !


Sacré Gainsbarre

Certes, cet exemple-là ne peut rien pour nous (_personne_ n'y est pas) mais ça fait rien.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

hello,
Oui! Personne ne peut y faire quoi que ce soit!


----------



## timpeac

Les sanglots longs de personne n'y pourront changer quoi que ce soit !

Le rythme manque, je crois


----------



## geve

Est-ce que Raymond Devos pourrait vous aider ?
_"Rien, ce n'est pas rien ! La preuve, c'est que l'on peut le soustraire. Exemple : rien moins rien = moins que rien !"_
  

(J'ajouterais bien Quino : _"Sans les autres, personne ne serait autre chose que rien."_ Mais ce serait trop facile de blâmer le traducteur)


----------



## LV4-26

Pour la phrase de lapoliglota, je crois que
_ la situation devient incontrôlable_
n'a pas encore été proposé (ou pas exactement dans ces termes). Je le propose donc.


			
				geve said:
			
		

> Est-ce que Raymond Devos pourrait vous aider ?
> _"Rien, ce n'est pas rien ! La preuve, c'est que l'on peut le soustraire. Exemple : rien moins rien = moins que rien !"_


_
Et si on le multiplie ? Une fois rien, rien. Deux fois rien, rien. Mais trois fois rien, c'est déjà quelque chose !

Vous aurez tous compris que ma proposition de traduction, bien que sérieuse, n'était qu'un alibi 

_


----------

